# Goats are eating the straw



## StaceyC (May 13, 2013)

I have three nigerian dwarfs that are 10 weeks old. They love to eat the straw. They have plenty of pasture and hay and minerals free choice, but I often find them eating straw. Is that normal?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, that is normal.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Mine ate a lot of staw at first too. They have grown out of it now.


----------

